# New canner, have question



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

HI, I got a new All American Canner 915 last year for Christmas.
I got it out tonight and read the directions. I think i've worked up my courage to try it out tommorrow on some green beans.
Now i have a weird question..do i leave the plastic warning labels on the outside? I mean they are plastic and the canner does get hot when in use.
Sorry if that's a dumb question.:shrug:


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Also I picked some green beans a couple days ago and have had them stored in my fridge. I cleaned and snapped them today and have them stored in a big bowl of water in the fridge.
I don't always have time to process them the day I pick them.
Will they be okay to go ahead and pressure can? I do this when I freeze them with no issues. Thanks!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

The labels won't melt off, but we did take ours off as they're pretty obnoxious. All the canning recipes say to use fresh picked produce, but life doesn't always cooperate! They should be fine. Enjoy your AA, it's a great canner.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I left my labels on.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

My labels have been on my AA canners for years, never did take them off. It's fine to hold your veggies in the fridge a day or two.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Left my labels on as well. I figure someday my kids and or grandkids will be using it, so might as well give them something to read.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the help. Hopefully all goes well today. eep:


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

The AA canner says for an altitude of less than 2,000 ft to use 10 lbs of pressure for green beans. My new blue ball book says greater than 1,000 ft use 15 lbs of pressure.
I am at 1,326 ft. So which one do i follow?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I also have an altitude quandry, at 2800 feet 15 lbs with vegetables can turn them to mush. I have followed my AA book just for that reason. For my altitude they list shorter processing times for some vegetables. I know I should follow the Ball book or the USDA guidelines, but I have a feeling they don't want to get so detailed and complicated for altitude as it could be very confusing. Go with what you are comfortable with.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I used 10 to 11 lbs of pressure. We have turned off the heat and the canner is cooling down now. I'm so excited we did it!! I hope the jars inside are okay. 
The hardest part was finding just the right flame to let it giggle, but not to much.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's a couple pics.

View attachment 13899



View attachment 13900


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, they are all fine and cooling. 

View attachment 13902


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I know you remembered to use the olive oil or Petroleum jelly, because you had success.

Remember it as using the AA becomes second nature.

Our second canning event happened to be spaghetti with meat sauce, and we steamed ALL of the water out, nearly a disaster - before we shut it down, cooled it down. and started again. 

It was so nice to finally get to go to sleep at 2 am :sob:


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Rick I was so afraid I was going to boil it dry before i could get the heat just right. 
My husband said stop pacing around you are making me nervous! 

Yes, we used olive oil. I read the directions over and over and kept them right with me.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

flowergurl said:


> Rick I was so afraid I was going to boil it dry before i could get the heat just right.
> My husband said stop pacing around you are making me nervous!
> 
> Yes, we used olive oil. I read the directions over and over and kept them right with me.


Sounds like me and Ann !

Getting the water level right - getting the jiggles and weight right to satisfy us.

When we canned on our porch the jiggle used to go nuts if we walked around  

Caution= good; nervousness = bad Happy medium = Priceless


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Thats the same stove I use with my All American. I love it - It keeps all the heat outside. You should get a lifetime of use with that setup. I forget the model # of my canner but it does 14 quarts at a time. Preperation of all the produce or meat is what takes all the time.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Rick I hope I never have to experience boiling the water all out, but how did you realize this had happened?
Thanks Badger ! I am buying my tools (toys) for retirement now while i am working and can afford them. I went with the AA because of it's reputation for a long life.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

flowergurl said:


> Rick I hope I never have to experience boiling the water all out, but how did you realize this had happened?
> Thanks Badger ! I am buying my tools (toys) for retirement now while i am working and can afford them. I went with the AA because of it's reputation for a long life.


It's been a couple of years. IIRC - when Ann returned from the shower, we had not made it to 10 pounds - I'm not 100 % sure of this - 95 % though. As I recall the heat was way to high and never at a point where it could be lowered.

I AM SURE that steam was releasing from all around the lid, and after probably 40 minutes we shut it down JUST in time. We ask each other at least 3 times as we get things ready is the oil on the canner


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Oil in the canner?? huh?

I always put a coat of petroleum jelly on the rim when I store my AA's. Is this what you mean?

Pretty canner, flowergurl! They changed the color of the labels ... or maybe mine are orange because of use??? 

On my old stove, I knew just where to set the dial for the flame to maintain the pressure. This new stove has a 'turbo' boil' burner as well as a 'power' burner. It took me a while to find the 'sweet' spot for my AAs. (the dials are now marked!!)

Badger, the AA that holds 14 qrts is the 930 ... just so you know.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks! No the label is orange on mine too. Until you said something, I didn't notice they do appear red in these pics. Well, it was just taken with my cell phone. :shrug:


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Oil in the canner?? huh?
> 
> I always put a coat of petroleum jelly on the rim when I store my AA's. Is this what you mean?
> 
> ...


Hi Cyndi - provider of our Kefir 

The AA instructions call for petroleum jelly OR olive oil ! 

We chose oil as it seemed healthier, but will now, based on our gaffe and common sense, grease ours with petroleum jelly before storing it and it should be ready to rock and roll


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It only takes a real thin layer. I chose petroleum jelly because it wouldn't go rancid.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

The directions say to oil it once about every 2-3 uses. I guess if it sits awhile between uses it might be best to check it before using? The directions also say first choice is olive oil, then vaseline. So that's why I picked olive oil.


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I no longer oil my lid and it hasnt stuck.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

wannabechef said:


> I no longer oil my lid and it hasnt stuck.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2





flowergurl said:


> The directions say to oil it once about every 2-3 uses. ....



Wannabe - I oil or grease it to make a seal.

Flowergurl - Just call me a belt, elastic and suspenders kinda guy. I may wipe it between, but I'll apply each time.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

In the winter when I'm canning left over soup/stews, I oil it after every use. When I'm going full out in the summer, I forget about it.

I keep my weight & petroleum jelly in a bag inside the canner between uses. When I put my canner away (and drop the weight in the bag) is when I oil it up. 

Better go put some on my canners now while I'm thinking about it.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Cyndi how many canners do you run ? Any suggestions on best place to buy one ? Price /service & delivery ?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Rick said:


> Wannabe - I oil or grease it to make a seal.
> 
> Flowergurl - Just call me a belt, elastic and suspenders kinda guy. I may wipe it between, but I'll apply each time.


I've not had a problem sealing after about the first 5 uses.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

katy said:


> Cyndi how many canners do you run ? Any suggestions on best place to buy one ? Price /service & delivery ?


Amazon is usually the best place but I lucked out and got mine at mom and pop store for $30 less than amazon.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you Wannabechef, but I've been fighting an uphill battle and it's time to track down a canner and bring it home, I have things waiting and there are more I wish to get.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

katy said:


> Cyndi how many canners do you run ? Any suggestions on best place to buy one ? Price /service & delivery ?


Katy, I have two All Americans 915. I can't give you any help on best place to buy one though. My first one I got as a barter item and the second one is on loan until my friend's daughter wants it back. For water bath canning, I have a large canner that fits 17 quarts (32 pints) but also use my large stainless steel stock pots for smaller batches.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I watched for a sale at Cabela's. Since mine was a Christmas gift, it had to have been around that time. Call me wierd, but I wanted a new canner as I was scared of the pressure canners anyways. LOL


----------

